# At @ames sega mega drive red screen



## mdancevic (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello i am new in forum, nice to meet you all

I have bought some second hand at @ames Sega Mega Drive Flashback, i has been good price. But when i connect to TV i got this on screen?

*Red screen with some error says press D+A for SD CARD TEST*

Anyone got the similar problem, is it possible to fix this somehow, i hear music in the background?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 26, 2019)

mdancevic said:


> Hello i am new in forum, nice to meet you all
> 
> I have bought some second hand at @ames Sega Mega Drive Flashback, i has been good price. But when i connect to TV i got this on screen?
> 
> ...



yep. its stuck in test mode. you would need to reflash the system.img to fix it. I would not recommend that if its brand new though. just get it replaced.


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> yep. its stuck in test mode. you would need to reflash the system.img to fix it. I would not recommend that if its brand new though. just get it replaced.



Thanks,it is second hand not new one, but how to reflash, i have tried to put sega_update.img on SD card and reboot, nothing happens? Any other flashing method that i can use, maybe to open it up?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

what kind of power adapter did yours com with im pretty sure that a 2017 model not a 2018


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> what kind of power adapter did yours com with im pretty sure that a 2017 model not a 2018




This is the picture of the console in attachment

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> what kind of power adapter did yours com with im pretty sure that a 2017 model not a 2018



Is procedure the same for 2017 and 2018?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

ah ok
this clarifies things
by a mile
format your SD card with SD formatter. 

Then try the sega_update.img

it will work

Best of luck you have a 2018 model


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> ah ok
> this clarifies things
> by a mile
> format your SD card with SD formatter.
> ...



I have formated the card and copy sega_update.img, formated wirh FAT32, and also tried with FAT16, turn the console of insert SD card power on and nothing happens still in test mode?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

with SD FORMATTER?

that thing specifically needs to be done with that. windows formatting WILL NOT work


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> with SD FORMATTER?
> 
> that thing specifically needs to be done with that. windows formatting WILL NOT work



Yes with sd card formatter, fornated to fat32 and tried to fat16, and copy sega_update.img at the root of the sd card, put sd card in slot and turn console, nothing happens 
What name of the card should be?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

try a different SD card. sounds obnoxious but the console is kind of picky when it comes to this.


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> try a different SD card. sounds obnoxious but the console is kind of picky when it comes to this.



Tried with several sd cards


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

@rrifonas any suggestions?

you could always hard flash it but i dont suggest it unless you are confident with tearing the thing down.


----------



## rrifonas (Oct 27, 2019)

No idea, I've seen some folks on the other threads with this same issue but I'm quite sure they returned/replaced the device. 

My suggestion would be to try the one of my custom firmware, as it will rewrite /emulator and /data. If it doesn't work I can create a full flash....


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> No idea, I've seen some folks on the other threads with this same issue but I'm quite sure they returned/replaced the device.
> 
> My suggestion would be to try the one of my custom firmware, as it will rewrite /emulator and /data. If it doesn't work I can create a full flash....



Thanks, i have tried custom and original firmware, like sega_update.img on SD card i had no luck, it does dont even started with update process.
Can you post full update, i will be grateful to you, also is it possible to perform full flash, because i think there is android inside?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 27, 2019)

I would attempt a hard flash then just know that it’s at your own risk. Yes you can flash it entirely with the rockchip flash tools. It’s Linux and not android


----------



## mdancevic (Oct 27, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I would attempt a hard flash then just know that it’s at your own risk. Yes you can flash it entirely with the rockchip flash tools. It’s Linux and not android



Ok, is there some tutorial how to flash, thanks


----------



## rrifonas (Oct 27, 2019)

One of the threads for this device has the points you will need to solder and make the device communicate with the Rockchip tools in a Windows PC. 
Once you can solder the 2 jumpers I can help with the full flash. 

[EDIT]
Flash and instructions sent.


----------



## cubbox (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm having the same issue, got the USB port points bridged ok but unsure where to find the full flash files. Are you able to help me rrifonas??

Thanks!


----------



## cubbox (Dec 13, 2019)

So far I've managed to get the Rockchip drivers installed and I can get the console recognised as a connected device in Rockchip Batch Tool. I've found an EU firmware dump someone posted elsewhere on here but Rockchip Batch Tool doesn't like any of the img files (i get an "Invalid Firmware" error). It looks like there is an individual file for each partition, boot.img, data.img emulator.img etc.. 

I guess I need to convert the individual img files to a single firmware file somehow?


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 13, 2019)

You are almost there. You will need to use Android Tool to flash this full dump. Check if this dump has a .cfg file, you will need to load it to see the correct partitioning.

Let me know if you have any problem.


----------



## cubbox (Dec 13, 2019)

Ah the firmware dump I'm using is from a post @dcuk7 shared on page 4 of the *custom firmware for sega flashback 2018* thread. I tried to compile the files into a single image with a package-file using something called afptool but the resulting .img wouldn't flash.

Android Tool looks like it might be the answer! dcuk7's firmware dump only has a parameter file and a bunch of .img files, no config .cfg unfortunately. Can I create one from the parameter file? It appears to have partition addresses and sizes in it towards the end:


```
CMDLINE:console=ttyS2,115200 androidboot.selinux=disabled earlyprintk init=/init initrd=0x62000000,0x00800000 root=/dev/rknand_rootfs rw rootwait mtdparts=rk29xxnand:[email protected](misc),[email protected](recovery),[email protected](boot),[email protected](resource),[email protected](kernel),[email protected](rootfs),[email protected](rom),[email protected](emulator),[email protected](data)
```

Although I'm not sure which value is the address and which is the size (if this even is what they refer to?!).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cubbox (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok I'm definitely getting closer, managed to unpack one of the official ATGames firmware files which contained a config.cfg file. Imported that into Android Tool and have got the following setup:






I get some error creating image object if I click Run, not entirely sure why?


----------



## cubbox (Dec 14, 2019)

Turns out all it needed to complete successfully was unchecking the top row (parameter), I then flashed all the other partitions and it's working great again.

 

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 14, 2019)

Cool, so reflashing the device fixes the red screen issue!
Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## mdancevic (Dec 19, 2019)

Hello all, first thanks to https://gbatemp.net/members/rrifonas.155635/ for help, i had two sega with red screen and i manage to fix them both.

First it was fix like this, i even posted a youtube video how to fix it, here is the link

And all passed fine.

On second on I had i problem because it was *CW0081: NA,* i could not manage to initialize firmware, but after soldering motherboard and full flash all passed ok.
Now i have two sega that i have fixed, thanks again all on help, I am sorry i could not make it sooner on my answer, but never is late


----------



## szape (Sep 21, 2021)

Hello. Sorry for commenting on an old topic but i cannot download sega_update.img from the official site, i have the same problem, stuck in test mode. 

Please help me.

Regards.


----------

